# I won a Toon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I won a Dave Scadden's 12' Outlaw Avenger XX 2-person Pontoon Boat with all the accessories:

http://upperbearrivertu.org/yahoo_site_ ... 123159.pdf

I can see myself now...spinning out of control thru Mother-in-Law Rapids below da Gorge.

Hee Haw!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people have all the luck. I still need to go out and buy a new tube for my float tube so that I can use it this year.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW !! Good win Goobie !!

I've been watching those for years, but it looks like your comes with a guide and an oarsperson.....you did fine !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not a toon. Says right in the ad "Boat". :shock: 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Way-To-Go GOOB. Wahooo congrats on having the lucky ticket. Nice looking Tooner there. Hey we want video of that trip over and through those rapids...get yourself the GoPro camera...we'd all love to see the merry-go-round whirling and twirling trip. I'm get'n dizzy typing this just think'n about it. Nice job you'll have some fun fish'n with a buddy...I see more Goob fish'n reports on the horizons...I'm sure .45 and big Al will help ya ops check the tooner on a trip/spin down a river...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Any chance you want to sell that nice boat to me?

I'll give you $50.00 for it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good on 'ya Goob! You deserve it buddy. That's your wilderness steward karma paying you back.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Goob! congrats! that's a good'un.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That is one fine toon for two with all the trimmings. Couldn't of happen to a better guy. Congrats.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great win there Goob. I'm with pkred- couldn't of happened to a better guy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! Sweet deal!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that's what I call a TOON!
Good for you Goob.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Let me know when you want to get it wet..


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrat GOOB! Well deserved!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet, your going to love it! i love mine more then i could possibly love a small human child


----------

